# More Florida Rental Car Stuff



## JLB (Nov 27, 2006)

Being a little innovative, I can get us to Florida for our two upcoming holiday weeks, flying, for $69 leg.

But a rental car, one with just 2 wheels I believe, is $1000, and many are $2000!

They certainly get it while they can, huh?

So we'll be driving, paying the extra hotel down and back.   

The moral:  Don't do what everyone else does the same time everyone else does it.


----------



## riu girl (Nov 27, 2006)

Have you by chance checked out getting a rental car using the rental car codes listed on www.mousesavers.com?


Many of the codes are good for numerous parts of Florida (not just MCO).
The codes listed offer some good discounts.
I have spent hours looking up rentals using the mousesavers codes.  If you tell me your dates, destination and minimum car type you will rent, tonight I could spend some time running the codes for you to see what I can come up with.


----------



## JLB (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey thanks.  Normally it's me looking stuff up for folks, so I'll take you up on it.

The best flight is to St. Pete airport on 12/20/06 and the return from there is 1/7/06.  I believe it is a late flight, so we can get a ride to a hotel 12/20 and pick a car up 12/21.

We need at least a small SUV.  Last year we had an Uplander and it was really nice.  We actually had a full-size reserved but they were out of them, so we got the upgrade, two weeks for $600!



			
				riu girl said:
			
		

> Have you by chance checked out getting a rental car using the rental car codes listed on www.mousesavers.com?
> 
> 
> Many of the codes are good for numerous parts of Florida (not just MCO).
> ...


----------



## riu girl (Nov 27, 2006)

JLB,

ouch! prices are not great for your dates.
This is the best I could find:

1.  National rent a car:  www.nationalcar.com
Full size car:
pick up at airport 12/20 
drop off at airpot 01/07
i) using code 5125601 (this is an american express code, you do not have to use an american express card for the rental but must have one with you in case they want to see it) ii) as well as using the $40 off coupon (that can be printed from the National web site), you must click on the $40 coupon link to look up this rate.
$577 US $ total including all taxes and fees (DOES not include any optional insurance)

if you pick up 12/21 the price goes down slightly to $543 US 

2. Dollar rent a car (BEACH location, NOT airport)  www.dollar.com
Premuim car (one category above full size)
pick up at the beach location 12/21
drop off at beach location 01/07/2007(I don't know if they have a shuttle to the airport or not)
using KISS2 code (no special ID/membership needed)
$693.84 US$ total including all taxes and fees (DOES not include optional insurance)

The mousesavers codes did not seem to work well on the SUVs, prices were sky high.  Sorry, this is the best I could find. If you are interested in either of these rates, I would book it soon since the rates really seem to flucuate.


----------



## AROMANO (Nov 27, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> Being a little innovative, I can get us to Florida for our two upcoming holiday weeks, flying, for $69 leg.
> 
> But a rental car, one with just 2 wheels I believe, is $1000, and many are $2000!
> 
> ...



Have you tried hotwire? I've had some luck with them in Florida.


Anthony


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2006)

I found rental prices are very high in early to mid-January for Orlando.  Not good for us.     Even the Costco discounts are weak.  I reserved a car for a good deal months ago, but I hadn't gotten airfare.  :annoyed:   So of course the times are not a match.


----------



## Diane (Nov 27, 2006)

rui girl --

Thanks so much for sharing your expertise and experience!  I am shocked by what I am reading and hope you don't mind my asking for your help too.  I waited for a frequent flyer certificate that just arrived and so am getting a late start on a car at MCO in February 2007.  Just booked the air with SW.  

I am happy to do my own searching but would be most grateful for any suggestions for codes or websites you think might help. We don't have an American Express card.

We are headed for New Smyrna Beach (south of Daytona) and don't plan to spend any time in Orlando itself so an off-airport pick-up is no problem.

Does a "beach pickup" mean that there is some kind of shuttle service from MCO?  That might be even better for us, especially if the beach pick up is in the Daytona or New Smyrna Beach area.

We would pick up the car or shuttle service at MCO on Friday 2/2/07 at about 3:15 pm and return the car on Friday 2/9/07 well before 3 pm.  There are just the two of us and we usually request a full size car.

Diane


----------



## Jay_G (Nov 28, 2006)

I reserved a Converatable at Alamo for Sept 30 to Oct 7, in July for $179.
Two days latter I tried to do it again for Dec 3rd to the 10th, but the price was $594.  I looked again in October for the same December dates and the price had dropped to $224.

The thing to do is just keep checking, the prices change every day.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

*I Am Shocked, Too*

Riu Girl:

I agree with Cello Diane.  Those are great rates!!!!

I am using National's Emerald Club, which has always done well.  We don't have American Express, but maybe if I call they will give me the same rates.

For us it makes a difference to not be putting 4000-5000 miles on our own vehicle, for a number of reason.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jay_G said:
			
		

> The thing to do is just keep checking, the prices change every day.



This is good advice.  When I know I am going to travel I immediately book the lowest car rental available.  I then check every day.  If the prices go down (which they usually do), I cancel the first reservation and make a new one.  Most of the time I end up with a substantial savings.  If prices go up, I'm relatively content knowing that I have a fare lower than anything else offered between the time of my reservation and the date of my travel.

GEORGE


----------



## riu girl (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane said:
			
		

> rui girl --
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your expertise and experience!  I am shocked by what I am reading and hope you don't mind my asking for your help too.  I waited for a frequent flyer certificate that just arrived and so am getting a late start on a car at MCO in February 2007.  Just booked the air with SW.
> 
> ...



Beach pick up simply means that at St. Petes, that particuar car rental agency does not have a pick up location at the airport, but only has one at the beach.

I will run your dates later on today and see if I can come up with anything.


----------



## Diane (Nov 28, 2006)

JLB -- how nice of you to remember us and the cello!  Please Don't forget to let us know if your plans ever include New Mexico.

Good idea to immediately book and then re-check.  When I reserved the air on SW full sized car rentals on its website were going at $365 a week or so.  I thought it was a mistake, now I see it was really the rate.  

We appreciate all the help here, especially Rui Girl's.

Diane


----------



## riu girl (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane,
Not wonderful prices but  slightly better then your price of $365 from  SWA  .


1) www.thrifty.com

Thrifty (off-site at MCO but a very quick shuttle ride gets you there.  From our experience you never have to wait more then a few minutes for a shuttle.)

using magic card corp code #004M001010.  You can download a free magicard code from a link on the www.mousesavers.com web site. Must show this card in order to pick up rental at this rate.

Economy including all taxes and fees for the week $159.30 US (NOT including optional insurance)
Full size including all taxes and fees for the week $234.31 US (NOT including optional insurance)  There are also a couple car categories between these two and prices are between $159 and $234 for the week .

2) www.nationalcar.com

National (on site at MCO)
using any of these codes you can get the same rate:
5504966 (rand McNally rate, do not need any special membership card etc)
5000304 (Walmart code that can be used by anyone)
5007125 (National Emerald Club member, must be a national emerald club member to use this code, a free memebrship can be obtained from the www.mousesavers.com web site)

$261.28 - mid size SUV including taxes/fees (NOT including optional insurance)


3. www.dollar.com (not sure on or off site at MCO since we have yet to use Dollar).
public code: KISS2 - this code can be used by anyone 

$229.45 - intermediate car including taxes/fees (NOT including optional insurance), slightly less for an economy or compact

Also keep an eye on the southwest.com web site.  They put out sales each Tuesday which often include  a sale on rental cars that they offer.  Their rental car codes usually start with WN followed by 3 numbers I believe.

If you need clarification on any of the above info., please do not hestitate to ask.
Have a great day.


----------



## lawgs (Nov 28, 2006)

*riu...the national 40$ off*

riu, 

think the national 40$ off is an e coupon, thus you do not have to physically show them any "paper"

the nd41 from national (20$off weekly ) was an e coupon too we used it on our last excursion

one thing we noticed with last rental, when you go over the 7 day threshold, the base rate seems to drop...our original booking last month was 183$ for 7 days, we added a day but the total only came to 196$ extra day since the base rate droped    this was all using the american express code and the 20$ off e coupon nd41 and emerald aisle where we were able  to get a chrysler 300 c HEMI for the week, nice car but heavy "eater"

they must not have renewed their contract with american express yet, just try using it for a 2007 reservation and the rates are "astro"

looks like the days of "100$ weekly rental with national" are just a fond memory...


----------



## riu girl (Nov 28, 2006)

lawgs,

Thanks for the clarification regarding the e-coupons.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

*Wow!*

Using riu girl's codes and no coupons, here's what I got for our Tampa rental.  As prices varied widely for different sizes, this is just the full size rates.

AMEX:  $485.82
Emerald Club:  $992
Rand McNally and Wal Mart:  $1296.50
RCI (per phone rep):  over $1400

Being an Emerald Club member, I called them to see if they could plug something in to give me a better rate.  No. They can't.  I was told there are 1000s of discounts for different companies and organizations, but you have to know you qualify for one.  National does not have a list they or you can check.


----------



## Diane (Nov 28, 2006)

Rui Girl -- You are absolutely amazing!  The very first link and code got me a full size car at MCO for 2/2/06-2/9/06 from Thrifty for a grand total of $235.31.  That is considerably better than I had found at SWA, and elsewhere.  I have downloaded the MagicCard.  I would never have found that on my own.

I will check out the other codes, but am quite happy for now.  If ever I can return the favor in some way, or if you are in NM, please let us know.

Thank you,

Diane


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

I can tell you that the Catch 22 with using discounts with National Car Rental is that you have to know you have one!

Having spent the last hour talking to several of my possibilities, such as credit card companies, banks, etc., I can tell you that no one with them can tell you whether their customers get discounts with National Car Rental.

So, so far National can't tell me who has discounts with them, and no one we do business with can tell me if they have discounts with National!


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm guessing riu girl's information is coming from here:

http://www.mousesavers.com/national.html


----------



## talkamotta (Nov 28, 2006)

I remember thinking that Christmas was a lot more money than Thanksgiving was.  But I got a standard size car from National through Priceline for the week of Thanksgiving and it was $175 total for the week.  Maybe you can low ball it and see if Priceline was willing to take it.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

The problem in this case is that I have to have all the answers at the same time.  I have to know rental car rate, extra nights hotel rates, etc. before booking the plane reservations.  So bidding for one item and getting stuck with it wouldn't be wise.

I just plugged in all the codes from the Mousesaver site and most of them are worthless.  The 6100253 Contract ID produced the lowest rate, $841.92, which is a lot higher than the AMEX code.  Then, when I added our Emerald Club number, the rate went way up.

AMEX definitely has a great discount, at least until '07, but it appears you have to have an AMEX card with you.



			
				talkamotta said:
			
		

> I remember thinking that Christmas was a lot more money than Thanksgiving was.  But I got a standard size car from National through Priceline for the week of Thanksgiving and it was $175 total for the week.  Maybe you can low ball it and see if Priceline was willing to take it.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

Everything's pinned down now but the rental car.  We can get 2.5 and 3 star lodging for $35/night for the four extra nights if we fly.

Rental cars through Priceline and Hotwire were $1400-ish.  That makes that $480 with the AMEX discount look pretty good.

What's the odds that you have to have an AMEX card on you?



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> The problem in this case is that I have to have all the answers at the same time.  I have to know rental car rate, extra nights hotel rates, etc. before booking the plane reservations.  So bidding for one item and getting stuck with it wouldn't be wise.


----------



## riu girl (Nov 28, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> I'm guessing riu girl's information is coming from here:
> 
> http://www.mousesavers.com/national.html



Yes, the codes I use all come from the mousesavers web site.

 Regarding using the AMEX rate,   I wonder if you could call AMEX, apply for the card, tell them your circumstance and have the card before you leave for your holiday?


----------



## riu girl (Nov 28, 2006)

Diane said:
			
		

> Rui Girl -- You are absolutely amazing!  The very first link and code got me a full size car at MCO for 2/2/06-2/9/06 from Thrifty for a grand total of $235.31.  That is considerably better than I had found at SWA, and elsewhere.  I have downloaded the MagicCard.  I would never have found that on my own.
> 
> I will check out the other codes, but am quite happy for now.  If ever I can return the favor in some way, or if you are in NM, please let us know.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad it worked out for you.  Have a great holiday.


----------



## JLB (Nov 28, 2006)

I got ahold of someone at National that knows how to use their computer.  I gave them the AMEX code and they said it is the AMEX Agency Family Pass.  I googled that and got:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=178101&page=1

Wow!

Check out Post 375 on Page 25.

I notice some TUGgers on this forum too.


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2006)

I found three Contract IDs that got a full size down to $625, and a coupon on the National site that got it down to $577.  I did it all through our Emerald Club membership, with the credit card registered on it.  So the only thing they should ask for at the counter is a drivers license and that credit card.  No one at the counter should even know what the contract ID is for.

With that I went to confirm our plane reservations.  Another couple is joining us mid-trip and was riding back with us, so they needed to book the same plane back (or walk  ).

But, it's always something.  When I checked for two seats coming back it was $69 each, plus fees, but for three (or 4) it was $99 each, plus fees.  So I knew there were only two $69 seats left.  I called the other couple and we tried to fool the plane's reservation site.  We went through the online reservation and submitted both simultaneously, each of them saying two seats at $69 each.

It kicked theirs back out, saying those seats were no longer available.  They resubmitted and got them at $99.

Tomorrow I will try to book the rental car, so for now we have a way to get there, but we're afoot once we do!


----------



## JLB (Nov 29, 2006)

Done.  We will be flying and renting a car.

That eliminated two days of travel and added four days of vacation.  I didn't crunch all the numbers, but it will cost less than had we driven.

Now, since we will have three days in Orlando before our extended family arrives, we are thinking about doing tours to get them attractions tickets.  Our Christmas present could be to hand them all passes to the parks.  Whattya think?

Look out Westgate, 2 Disney passes for $25!  Is that worth two hours with the weasels?


----------



## kayb95 (Nov 30, 2006)

We used Priceline to book our car on our recent trip to Florida.  We rented a minivan for a week from Fort Myers airport and got a rate of $300 (total price.)  The rental was through Avis and we had a Chevy Highlander minivan.  I've rented cars (and hotels) through Priceline in the past and have always been pleased with both the price and the service.


----------



## RDB (Nov 30, 2006)

When going on timeshare trips, we’ve found that renting the vehicle locally is more economical than at vacation towns, when *total cost* is taken into account. This may well be the case at St Pete.

We eliminate all the airport hastles. No security. No airfare. 

Maintenance and mileage is on the rental company. 

We get the car locally and load up at the house. We take what we want with us. 

Try this also. Arrange for the rental of X number of days, but ask if you can pick it up the night before. Sometimes it cst no more on a weekly rental.

Don't forget to check the MONTHLY rate, if convenience helps. That may allow you to leave your car parked at home while on vacation, rather than at the airport.

Can rentals be obtained locally for travel to Florida?

Sometimes auto salesrooms have a rental service.


----------

